# Our Door Won't Open Fully With The Awning Out



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

With the owning out the front door of our outback won't fully open. We have had to bungy cord it to the awning. Is it like that on all the outbacks? Or did they not move the awning over far enough on ours?

2009 Outback toy hauler 5th wheel.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

forceten said:


> With the owning out the front door of our outback won't fully open. We have had to bungy cord it to the awning. Is it like that on all the outbacks? Or did they not move the awning over far enough on ours?
> 
> 2009 Outback toy hauler 5th wheel.


Mine too...but there is a door keeper on the back side to keep it open.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

MO7Bs said:


> With the owning out the front door of our outback won't fully open. We have had to bungy cord it to the awning. Is it like that on all the outbacks? Or did they not move the awning over far enough on ours?
> 
> 2009 Outback toy hauler 5th wheel.


Mine too...but there is a door keeper on the back side to keep it open.
[/quote]

Do you mean the little piece that slides into the door to keep it open? That works fine when the awning isn't out. But with the awning out there is no way for the door to open enough to reach that little plastic piece.

Or is there another one on the awning railing that I'm missing? As far as I can see a bungie cord is the only thing that we can use (around the awning railing) to keep the door open.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

forceten said:


> With the owning out the front door of our outback won't fully open. We have had to bungy cord it to the awning. Is it like that on all the outbacks? Or did they not move the awning over far enough on ours?
> 
> 2009 Outback toy hauler 5th wheel.


Mine too...but there is a door keeper on the back side to keep it open.
[/quote]

Do you mean the little piece that slides into the door to keep it open? That works fine when the awning isn't out. But with the awning out there is no way for the door to open enough to reach that little plastic piece.

Or is there another one on the awning railing that I'm missing? As far as I can see a bungie cord is the only thing that we can use (around the awning railing) to keep the door open.
[/quote]

They must have designed our rigs differently.

Ours has a metal rod that comes out and attaches to the back of the door. The door stays open at a 90 degree angle to the trailer and stays out of the way of the awning.

Sorry I wasn't any help.

Paul


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

MO7Bs said:


> With the owning out the front door of our outback won't fully open. We have had to bungy cord it to the awning. Is it like that on all the outbacks? Or did they not move the awning over far enough on ours?
> 
> 2009 Outback toy hauler 5th wheel.


Mine too...but there is a door keeper on the back side to keep it open.
[/quote]

Do you mean the little piece that slides into the door to keep it open? That works fine when the awning isn't out. But with the awning out there is no way for the door to open enough to reach that little plastic piece.

Or is there another one on the awning railing that I'm missing? As far as I can see a bungie cord is the only thing that we can use (around the awning railing) to keep the door open.
[/quote]

They must have designed our rigs differently.

Ours has a metal rod that comes out and attaches to the back of the door. The door stays open at a 90 degree angle to the trailer and stays out of the way of the awning.

Sorry I wasn't any help.

Paul
[/quote]

That sounds like it would do the trick for me, but they forgot to put any metal rod on mine........ Maybe its something I can add in? Do you have a picture of it so i can see what it looks like and where it mounts too?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine has the hook on the door and the metal rod on the trailer, but the issue is that the door isnt solid enough to hold the screws for the latch. I ripped mine out in the first trip out. I have put the bracket back in place, but num just use a clothespin to hold the door to the awning leg.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the 31RQS. Awning keeps the door from opening all the way on ours, too. I have to use the bungie cord thing, too.

No way to extend the awning out due to the curvature of the front of the trailer. Had to be that way on mine.

Mark


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

If you're referring to the top of the door hitting the awning when you open it, that is a common problem. I had a 23KRS that did the same thing. You'll have to lift one side of the awning up high enough until the door doesn't make contact. This wasn't a problem for me as I usually tilt my awning anyway for rain runoff. Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Why not detach the awning arm and place it on the ground? I believe they call it "carport" mode?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

we have a 31kfw and our door will not open with the awning down. 
That little white hook has already broke so we use a bungi too. 
Camping world did not have a replacement that is a 45 degree
Angle but that is what is needed.

We don't put the awning leg down because of 
Sudden storms. We had an awning staked down that th
Wind ripped up and through the leg and stake through the
Sidewall of the trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's one thing we always checked for while trailer shopping. It varies by model and brand. My favorite was the SOB we looked at where the awning had to be open to open the windows in the bedroom.... (So I guess it could be worse)


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Nathan said:


> That's one thing we always checked for while trailer shopping. It varies by model and brand. My favorite was the SOB we looked at where the awning had to be open to open the windows in the bedroom.... (So I guess it could be worse)


I guess it could be worse then lol!

here is a picture - still annoying!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11951


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

forceten said:


> That's one thing we always checked for while trailer shopping. It varies by model and brand. My favorite was the SOB we looked at where the awning had to be open to open the windows in the bedroom.... (So I guess it could be worse)


I guess it could be worse then lol!

here is a picture - still annoying!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11951

[/quote]

That is a bummer, but if you detach the awning arm from the trailer and place it on the ground, then the door will latch.

It appears they resolved this issue on the 2010 models. If you look at the 301BQ, you will see they now have a device at the top of the door (much like at lot of home have for screen doors) to hold the door open, The small latch is completely gone now.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ah, another selling point to the DW for the BQ!

Ours is the same.... Bungee the door when the awning is out. I also pinch a small rag between the arm and the door, so as to not ding the door...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ah, another selling point to the DW for the BQ!
> 
> Ours is the same.... Bungee the door when the awning is out. I also pinch a small rag between the arm and the door, so as to not ding the door...


Do I hear a Rally in the making? See you at Lakeshore on the 15th??


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's one thing we always checked for while trailer shopping. It varies by model and brand. My favorite was the SOB we looked at where the awning had to be open to open the windows in the bedroom.... (So I guess it could be worse)


I guess it could be worse then lol!

here is a picture - still annoying!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=11951

[/quote]

That is a bummer, but if you detach the awning arm from the trailer and place it on the ground, then the door will latch.

It appears they resolved this issue on the 2010 models. If you look at the 301BQ, you will see they now have a device at the top of the door (much like at lot of home have for screen doors) to hold the door open, The small latch is completely gone now.









[/quote]

My 2009 has the top mounted device/shock/closer. You should be able to get 1 and add it to your door. Make sure you have blocking (take off the top wall Panel above the door from the inside)

Jim make sure yours is in secure................mine pulled out.........Keystone ended up replacing the entire door (hinge bent as a result of the pull out) and had to patch fiberglass and it had to be moved up. I have heard of others ones that have ripped off.........and also they have had them down on the frame....not high enough up that they clear correctly..........mine was both down to far and no blocking.........

But that closure will solve this problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Jim make sure yours is in secure................mine pulled out.........Keystone ended up replacing the entire door (hinge bent as a result of the pull out) and had to patch fiberglass and it had to be moved up. I have heard of others ones that have ripped off.........and also they have had them down on the frame....not high enough up that they clear correctly..........mine was both down to far and no blocking.........


Thanks...just added that to my every growing PDI....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ah, another selling point to the DW for the BQ!
> 
> Ours is the same.... Bungee the door when the awning is out. I also pinch a small rag between the arm and the door, so as to not ding the door...


Do I hear a Rally in the making? See you at Lakeshore on the 15th??
[/quote]

..."hun? I'm, ...ah........going uptown to the hardware store. See you in 2 weeks....." Have fun dear. ****giggle giggle...*** running away like a 10 year old girl...***


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ah, another selling point to the DW for the BQ!
> 
> Ours is the same.... Bungee the door when the awning is out. I also pinch a small rag between the arm and the door, so as to not ding the door...


Do I hear a Rally in the making? See you at Lakeshore on the 15th??
[/quote]

..."hun? I'm, ...ah........going uptown to the hardware store. See you in 2 weeks....." Have fun dear. ****giggle giggle...*** running away like a 10 year old girl...***
[/quote]

Thats about as good of a commitment I'm gonna get from you so I'll take it!!!


----------

